

Show HN: Simple productivity and motivation log book for teams - mirozoo
https://teamspir.it/

======
arturbelico
Are you checking the country where the person is coming from? I'm in
Luxembourg and it converts back to german when I navigate to some pages.

~~~
mirozoo
Only the browser language is detected on application startup, so the language
shouldn't be switched. I'll check this issue, there will be an update today!

------
apidoc
And it use apidoc for backend documentation ;-)

~~~
mirozoo
Yes, I can recommend this really great tool for commenting RESTful APIs! ;-)

------
progx
I like the color-style.

~~~
mirozoo
Thanks! ;-)

